# Hammerangebot 1: alle ILLEX CHUBBY & DIVING CHUBBY nur 9,95 €



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (7. Januar 2009)

*Hammerangebot 1: ILLEX CHUBBY & DIVING CHUBBY nur 9,95 €*





Hallo Anglerfreunde,

diese Woche haben wir gleich 2 Hammerangebote für Euch::


*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ILLEX CHUBBY & DIVING CHUBBY[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]alle Farben - nur 9,95 EUR[/FONT]*

Das Angebot ist wie immer nur gültig, solange der Vorrat reicht!

Bitte achtet auch auf unser 2. Hammerangebot (Balzer Jerkbaitruten)...

...Euer Team vom Angelcenter Kassel


----------

